# kaytees soft sorbent lavender bedding



## Adam Baum (May 25, 2010)

im giving my daughter a hedgehog for finish kindergarten and was wondering about the lavender oils in the soft sorbent product and was wondering if i should put that on the "do not buy" list. any information would be much appriciated. thanks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know how hedgehog knowledgeable you are but IMO a hedgehog is not a suitable or exciting pet for a young child. Hedgehogs typically do not get up until after the child has gone to bed. Yes, you can get the hedgehog up earlier or for short periods during the day, but many hedgehogs are not happy with that. 

Hedgehogs are shy little creatures and most can startle easily. Just by being their boisterous, energetic selves, young children and most hedgehogs do not mix. 

Hedgehog quills can be sharp, some more than others. Even with the most social, friendly hedgehog you do get poked on occasion. Getting poked is just a part of hedgehog ownership. Many children, once poked will be nervous or scared to handle the hedgehog. 

Although many young children do fine with a hedgehog, often it does not work out. My preference for children that age is either a male rat or mouse. My one daughter at age 6 had a gerbil, the other a rat, and mice when they were a bit older. 

To answer your question, it's best to get a litter that has no scent.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Nancy. Un-scented bedding is best. Also. a hedgehog does not make a good pet for a child under 10.


----------

